# How to stop bank from washing away



## Godislove555 (Feb 27, 2011)

We have a creek on our property. It is on the lowest level of our property. A bank leads up to our home. The top of this bank is about 2-3 feet from one side of our home and is washing away. This bank is covered with trees and vegetation. What do we do? I have been reading about retaining walls etc but do not know what is the best course or if we need a professional. I am hoping we can do this ourselves as we have the time. Please help.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You would have to build a retaining wall. Sure you can do it yourself which will take time but if you want it done in a timely fashion then hire professionals who do this kind of work. Get at least three quotes for this type of work and please go see their previous work so you are satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## Godislove555 (Feb 27, 2011)

*How do we build the retaining wall*

Can you give me some detailed instructions on building a simple but effective retaining wall - whether to use wood or concrete and how to do it including drainage, gravel etc. I want it to the an effective retaining wall as this effects the integrity of our home. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Where are you located? The construction will be different if you have frost to consider.


----------



## Godislove555 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Winder, Ga.*

Winder, Georgia about 40 miles northeast of Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Before you start anything there might be code issues because you are dealing with wet lands, actually it probably comes under federal regulations. So, the place to start is with your local AHJ (authority having jurisdiction) contact them to see if any work would be acceptable. My guess is it would not, or if possible, the process will be difficult. I’m not an expert on what the rules and regulations are but I would bet that they would be sticklers for details.


----------



## Godislove555 (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't understand why building a retaining wall will be an issue. Our home has been on this property for 20 plus years and we have made many improvements including an asphalt road. This is simply to keep the bank from washing away


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Like I said there might be code issues its better to check then find out the hard way. It doesn’t matter that your home was there for 20 years. The creek was there longer than your home and that would fall under federal regulations.

You also wanted some ideas of a retaining wall take a look into using gabion baskets which are galvanized wire baskets in a rectangular form which get filled with native stones. The baskets get wired together to form a flexible yet monolithic wall system. The geometry of the wall will depend on the site conditions, flood elevations and related design constraints. They are a very economical solution for retaining walls. Maccaferri is leading manufacturer. Check out their website for design recommendations. 
Here is their link: http://www.maccaferri-northamerica.com/gabion.aspx


----------



## Godislove555 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

No problem. I hope it did help you decide on what to do.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

EPson gave *VERY good* advice. I would start by contacting your county extension office. They will be a good clearing-house for the information you need - you may or may not fall under wetland regulation - and how best to deal with the erosion. 

IN GENERAL, localities have a goal of reducing erosion and runoff. They are going to be on your side, they are just going to want to make sure it's done right. :thumbsup:


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

There is probably no meaningful help here based on the limited information of your property. Photos of the area would be a good place to start, but much more would be needed.

On the issue of permits, Winder has a Planning Dept with a webpage. I think it unlikely that there will be a lot of red tape for a small retaining wall, but Winder does have a permit for Land Disturbance. You may need this permit. Through links at the website, there is information available with interactive parcel mapping and also Flood mapping panels.

http://www.cityofwinder.com/index.aspx?page=106


----------

